# My small but growing collection.



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I finally made the step from desktop humi to coolerdor. While I had my sticks out I thought I would snap some pics and share them with you.

As you can see, most of my collection consists of cc's with approx 30 or so non cc's.

The boxes are HdM Palmas Extra, Montecristo #4 x 2, RjJ Mille Fleur.
My singles are an assortment of cc's and non cc's.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice collection Tarks! Looks like we have similar tastes! :tu


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some people will slap you for calling that small LOL looks like you have some great smokes.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice cigars Jeff!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice collection.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't know how you consider that small. Very nice collection, I need to get some more of the JdN back in my colllection.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

wow good stuff. enjoy


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea, I wouldn't exactly say that was a small collection. I see some very nice smokes there!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Agree with everyone. You certainly have the quality aspect covered and the quantity is good as well. The family will grow, you can't control it. Cigars are like rabbits. You start with a few then you'll look around in a few months and wonder "Where the hell did all these come from?" :hmm:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great collection of cigars you have.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Nice collection Tarks! Looks like we have similar tastes! :tu


I was thinking the same thing. Nice collection.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I say its a nice collection.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well... I'm jelous.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow Jeff,your doing it up right. You are concentrating on quality and not so much on quantity.But even at that it's seems to be growing quickly. Looking at those CC's are making me hungry,I wish I had one. You Canadians have it all,good whisky,maple syrup,wild rice and CC's!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks all for your nice replies. 

There are possitives and negatives to living in Canada when it comes to cigars. The obvious possitive is cc availability. The biggest negative is the cost of tobacco in our great country. Everytime I see a thread discussing SHIP I have to chuckle to myself. Multiply the cost of a cigar in the US by 5 and you are close to the cost up here in Canada. 

Example, a box of Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Beli costs me $443.75 Cdn at my local tobacco shop. In the US I can pick up the same box for $85.00 Cdn. That is why us Canadians smoke cc's. Not because we think they are more supior but because they are more available (through travels) at a resonable price. Hell, if I'm going to pay $100 for a box might as well be a good cc. Having said that, I am starting to smoke alot more non cc's thanks to Puff!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well said bro


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.Just now saw this, give a fish a heads up wouldcha-
.
.
*Beautifull work Sir!*

Hey Yall... That's my BUDDY! ... Bahahahahahahahaa!

(translation = Proud ta know ya!) :BigassGrin:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice start on your collection! Those things have a way of mass producing!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> .Just now saw this, give a fish a heads up wouldcha-
> .
> .
> *Beautifull work Sir!*
> ...


LOL. Fiddle, you sure have a way with words. I love it.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Very nice collection. Might make for some jealous Americans though


----------

